# Sneaky plan that didn't work.



## goldsilverpro (Apr 23, 2017)

Looks to me like a sneaky government attempt to steal, or at least control, all the gold that failed miserably. Similar to when FDR stole all the people's gold in 1933 but with very different results.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-03-14/where-modi-s-recycled-gold-plan-fails-his-banknote-ban-succeeds


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 23, 2017)

Not to mention other unattractive details of this plan.
They expect people to turn in jewelry which is in most cases very detailed and nice. This is then refined and melted in bullion which people will get back after many years, *if* they get it back at all.


----------

